# مساعدة المشرفين ..!!



## Coptic MarMar (28 أغسطس 2011)

​

*




*

*أزيكم يا أحلى أعضاء ؟*
*يارب تكونوا كلكم بخيييييييير *
*أنا ليا عندكم طلب مساعدة *
*أى حد ممكن يلاقى موضوع مكرر يحط الرابط فالموضوع هنا *
*وأى مشاركة غير لائقة وفيها كلام سىء برضه تجيبوا الرابط فالموضوع هنا*
*وميقلقش له عندى تقييم :t19:*
*هههههههه*
*وبطلب منكم تساعدونا وانتوا عارفين بقى *
*مساعدة قليلة تمنع بلاوى كتيرة :fun_oops:*
*وشعارنا الجديد ..*
*المشرفين والأعضاء أيد واحدة :fun_lol:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أغسطس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه

المشرفين والاعضاء ايد واحدة :t17:

دايما مواكبة العصر 

مش مهم التقييم المهم هتدفعى كام :fun_lol:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أغسطس 2011)

*ههههههههههه*
*هما فى اول الموضوع كانوا ايد واحدة *
*بس احتمال فالمشاركة دى *
*نخلى المشرفين والأعضاء فى خدمة المنتدى :smil15:*
*طالما الكلام على هتدفعى كام :scenic:*
*:new6::new6:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 سبتمبر 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *أزيكم يا أحلى أعضاء ؟*
> *يارب تكونوا كلكم بخيييييييير *
> *أنا ليا عندكم طلب مساعدة *
> *أى حد ممكن يلاقى موضوع مكرر يحط الرابط فالموضوع هنا *
> ...


 


*وانا بقول البت داخله بحنيه كده ليه*
*ده كله عشان مصلحه للقسم بتاعها*
*علي العموم نعمل الخير ونرميه في البحر*
*وكله بثوابه مش عشان خطرك طبعا :2:*​


----------



## MAJI (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*أى حد ممكن يلاقى موضوع مكرر يحط الرابط فالموضوع هنا 
وأى مشاركة غير لائقة وفيها كلام سىء برضه تجيبوا الرابط فالموضوع هنا*
فكرة رائعة جدا 
 ومبادرة حلوة 
الرب يباركك


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

بجد حلوه المشاركه دي الاعضاء والمشرفين واوعدنا يارب نكون مشرفين ومن قدم السبت لقى الحد قدامه يمكن نحتاج احنا كمان مساعده هههههههههههههه


----------



## AdmanTios (26 سبتمبر 2011)

سؤال إستفساري

هل يصح وضع روابط مُخالفة أخري
غير التكرار أو المُخالفات الخارجة
كالإعلانات أو الروابط الخارجية ؟؟

برجاء محبة الإيضاح

رب المجد يُبارك كل عمل صالح


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 سبتمبر 2011)

Medhat Botros قال:


> سؤال إستفساري
> 
> هل يصح وضع روابط مُخالفة أخري
> غير التكرار أو المُخالفات الخارجة
> ...


* أكييييييييييييد*
*اى موضوع أو أى مشاركة مخالفة للقسم *
*هيبقى أحلى واجب :99:*
*ميرسى يامدحت *​


----------



## rania79 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

بحب اوى الديموقراطية
هههههههههههههه
اوكا هارتى علم ويمكن يتنفز
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (23 يناير 2012)

*وليكوا منى انا كمان تقييم

يلا فين المشاركات الايجابيه

لو مفيش مشاؤكات ايجابيه هنقيم بالسالب
وقد اعزر من انظر
هههههههههه
*


----------



## روزي86 (19 مايو 2012)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=210103

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=209662

مكرر


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 يونيو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=210103
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=209662
> 
> مكرر



*تم الدمج :t25:*​


----------



## زهرة القصر (21 سبتمبر 2022)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## أَمَة (22 سبتمبر 2022)

زهرة القصر قال:


> بالتوفيق للجميع



شكراً يا حبيبتي على شعورك الطيب.
أتمنى لو أنك لا تكتبين في مواضيع محتواها قديم جداً ، التعليق عليها لم يعد فيه فائدة. 
انه موضوع منذ 11 سنة و انتهت صلاحية محتواه.
عادة يتم حذف التعليقات الجديدة على المواضيع التي فات عليها الزمن، و لكن حباً بك و لكي لا تفهمين خطأً سبب الحذف أبقيت على مشاركتك و رديت عليها.


----------



## زهرة القصر (22 سبتمبر 2022)

أَمَة قال:


> شكراً يا حبيبتي على شعورك الطيب.
> أتمنى لو أنك لا تكتبين في مواضيع محتواها قديم جداً ، التعليق عليها لم يعد فيه فائدة.
> انه موضوع منذ 11 سنة و انتهت صلاحية محتواه.
> عادة يتم حذف التعليقات الجديدة على المواضيع التي فات عليها الزمن، و لكن حباً بك و لكي لا تفهمين خطأً سبب الحذف أبقيت على مشاركتك و رديت عليها.


بعتذر ماكنت عارفة ان قديم


----------

